
That packet looks familiar, and that one, and that one - ingve
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2019/11/30/plug/
======
1970-01-01
This literally happened to us last week. IT upgraded the infra to 10Gbs but
forgot to check the STP settings. The flood check was way too slow for 10Gbs
ports. It all went down exactly like the story said.

